# Help us find a place to homestead



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here and am glad I found this site. We are a Christian family who are feeling led to move to a rural area and live a self sufficient life. The big question is WHERE??

Here are some of our requests:

Low taxes
Low crime
Low cost of living
Good air and water
Trees and pasture land
Friendly people 
Low housing costs
Good soil/weather for a garden

OK now that I've described the absolute perfect place where should we look? I've about exhausted myself on City Compare and Realtor.com and would love to hear from folks who've been there done that.

Oh a few more details, we're a 3 generational family (girls ages 5 and 9, we're in our 50s and Mom is in her 80s and in great health) We have goats, chickens, cats, and dogs. Want to add bees after we move.

Thanks again for your input.

Blessings,
Sandra

currently living north of Charlottesville, VA


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Why not move to a more rural area in the state you are in? Some counties are lower in taxes than others no matter what state you are in, same goes for crime.


----------



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

We've been looking in VA, but cost of living is higher than we'd like.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Tennessee is just one state over and is all you are looking for...we moved 3+ years ago to the Cumberland Plateau area from PA and love it here. If you have any specific quiestions, I'd be happy to see if I could answer them!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I have family in northern South Carolina. If I didn't have such deep roots here, I'd probably move down there. The summers would take some getting used to but I really liked the area. Property taxes, at least on agricultural land, are downright cheap compared to what I'm used to here. Gas is cheaper than here. Other living expenses are reasonable. The people I met were all really nice. I liked the area a lot. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

What about KY?


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Deniser said:


> Tennessee is just one state over and is all you are looking for...we moved 3+ years ago to the Cumberland Plateau area from PA and love it here. If you have any specific quiestions, I'd be happy to see if I could answer them!


I moved to the Cumberland Plateau from Florida a few years ago and love it. It is everything you mentioned. I also have a few tracks of land available for sale as well in this area. $1,500 - $2,000 per acre. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello From KY! We may be selling our land in one or two pieces. There are 2 houses on the one piece, one 24x48 1996 doublewide, fair condition, good structurally. The other is a 1986, 14x 70 with pop-out, 3 bdrm. 2 bath, good condition. The trailer also has a back prch addition. Septic for each house. Electric, phone at each place. Share the well. Good amount of water. Eastern Ky area 1 hour to Hazard 45 min. to Jackson. Good homeschooling laws, zone 6a, garden area, barn, shed, didi CSA this year(customers NOT included). Free gas. Could divide off 20 acres and some of the gas rights also if you want bare land. PM me. Rachel C


----------



## jconde (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out Andiplus8 on this thread. 

Her place sounds like it has a lot of potential. It's nice country!


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

I am sorry, our place is 50 acres more or less. The taxes are 362.00 per year. No building codes, except approved septic for electric. Mostly wooded hillside, 3 acres open bottom land. Borders a creek. 6/10 mile road and creek frontage. Concrete bridge. 170,000 cu. ft. of FREE gas per year. Willing to subdivide the property into 2 to 3 parcels. Pm for more info. RachelC


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Sandra, please check out my post in Realty here for the KY homestead paradise, in Burkesville, KY. It sounds like what you are looking for and there is a link to many pictures. If it isn't sold within the next 2 weeks, it will be going up for auction in 4 parcels at the end of October. Get in touch and we would love to show it to you in person.

Best wishes, Maxine


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

link to pictures www.needtoprepare.com/forsale auction is in late Nov.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ssmeester said:


> Here are some of our requests:
> 
> Low taxes
> Low crime
> ...


Okay, how about a few specifics that will help locate a property.



Any locations or climates you want in particular?
Any locations or climates you wouldn't consider?
Are you looking for land only, or are you looking to have a home already there?
What sort of acreage are you thinking you need?
How much are you thinking of spending?
Do you have ready cash for purchase, or will you need financing?
Are you financially prepared to develop the homestead right now?


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

yes, those are very important things to ask yourself in seeking your 'perfect place'


----------



## lawman0252 (Sep 26, 2010)

ssmeester said:


> We've been looking in VA, but cost of living is higher than we'd like.


 ssmeester,

I live in NorthEastern NC about an hour south of Norfolk, VA. The taxes are reasonable, the crime rate is low and the entire population of our county is about 16,000 people with 700+ square miles in the county. There are so many open fields and swamps around here that you can buy homesteading land without much searching. There is plenty of wildlife to hunt and fish for along with good farming. I know of several properties around here for sale including a 35 acre piece of land with a house, horse stable, and about 5 acreas of pasture already on it. If you narrow your search down, we are about 3-3.5 hours south of Richmond, we would be glad to show you around!


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

You come south and live in NC. Taxes are okay, cost of living is much lower then VA and other places, crime is not out of control. We live about an hour from the border.


----------



## lawman0252 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeni said:


> You come south and live in NC. Taxes are okay, cost of living is much lower then VA and other places, crime is not out of control. We live about an hour from the border.




Jeni, What part are you from? I am over in Bertie County if you know where that is?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Check out this place. http://www.survivalrealty.com/

Lots of cool properties, especially the one in GA.


----------



## sueinthevalley (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a farm in the Shenandoah Valley for sale with barn, fully fenced, fruit and nut trees, other perennials, an acre of annual garden space. PM if interested.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

lawman0252 said:


> Jeni, What part are you from? I am over in Bertie County if you know where that is?


You are about three hours East of me (nice and close to the beach, how cool!). We live in the Triad area, right smack in the middle of the state.


----------



## RangerBrad (Aug 15, 2008)

Sandra,
According to kiplingers. As of Aug 2010 Fort Smith Arkansas was rated #1 cheapest place to live in America. http://cheapestplacestolive.blogspot.com/2010/08/kiplinger-ranks-fort-smith-cheapest.html I can also tell you as a homesteader myself that many of the out lying areas make great areas to homestead. You can do searches for property on our Fort Smith Arkansas Real Estate website or we would be glad to set you up with auto-notification That e-mails you property that meets your specific criteria. Brad


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

ssmeester said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and am glad I found this site. We are a Christian family who are feeling led to move to a rural area and live a self sufficient life. The big question is WHERE??
> 
> ...


I think I would be looking into mid to northern Arkansas, Southern Missouri, Tennessee or NE Texas..


----------



## HorseFanatic (Sep 22, 2010)

Here in Southern MO it's really cheap to live and the people are friendly, there's several places for sale, both in town and out in the country, some with houses and others just land with some hookups available, you can check out the local land seller: www.homesteadcrossinginc.com seems a good one, he's been having a lot of good land in the local paper here recently and from what I hear, a good one to buy from as he owner finances the places he sells or leases. The others are larger and more commercial to buy from and usually require bank stuff and high credit, but southern Missouri is beautiful and we have a nice down home feel here, lots of churches and I'd say just pray about where God wants you to go, where you feel He is leading you, that would be the best option ;P Before making any decisions always consult God, as Joyce Meyers says


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It's economically depressed so not the best for jobs, but it's great farm land, zone 7, very friendly down-to-earth people, great sense of community and close to the sea and the bay. Good hunting and fishing. Everything grows -- just stick it in the ground and you can't stop it! I'm an hour from Virginia Beach over the Bay Bridge-Tunnel, and an hour from Salisbury MD. Four hours to Washington, DC. Property taxes are pretty reasonable, especially with the agricultural exemption. Very clean country air (except driving past the Tyson poultry processing plant!) 

I think crime is low there, although the folks that have never lived anywhere else fret about every little theft like it's a crime wave. Close knit community, so if it happens to one person it's like it's happened to everyone. I feel very safe, and although I had some building materials stolen while I was fixing up the place I know who took it and it wasn't stranger crime, so I don't count it as part of the statistics. Nuff said about that. 

My mom's trying to sell her grandparents' farm, in Nassawadox, Northampton County. 30 good farm acres and an very pretty historic farm house (early 1700s I think) that needs some cosmetic work, but a good well, plumbing and electric. Lovely drive lined with cedars and a long, beautiful front lawn. I think 26 acres under cultivation. Not far from Cape Charles.

I think the Eastern Shore is a treasure.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

In NW MO, it's beautiful, cost of living is low, taxes are low, land is good and reasonably priced. In my county specifically, low crime, folks are friendly but don't stick their noses in your business, no zoning issues/requirements. Love our local sheriff and deputies. Also love being on a first-name basis with folks at businesses. You call up, say, "This is Pony!" and they say, "Hey! How ya doin', how are the goats, and what can I do for you?"

You don't say whether or not you need employment, though, nor what sort of employment you would be looking for. That can make a big difference.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

BTW, lots of folks are looking into Wyoming and Montana. 

Food for thought....


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

NE Texas, SW Arkansas, or SE Oklahoma all come to mind when I think of homesteading the ol' fashion way. However, all of these areas have a pretty good infestation of local toothless "bubbas" that get through life with no more objective than to sell their next batch of homebrewed meth!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

francismilker said:


> NE Texas, SW Arkansas, or SE Oklahoma all come to mind when I think of homesteading the ol' fashion way. However, all of these areas have a pretty good infestation of local toothless "bubbas" that get through life with no more objective than to sell their next batch of homebrewed meth!


It seems that just about every rural area has its problem with meth labs. I will say that things have gotten MUCH better around here since we elected a new sheriff.


----------



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)

move here! To my house  
we have all of those things.
If you happen to homeschool, this might be the best homeschooling house anywhere. I'll explain more about that if you are interested.
We're in Southern Ohio and our house is avaible for renting or purchase.
see my post!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

If you do a search on here for my name...I will try and post links in the AM, you will find the place we are still trying to sell. Found them...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=361773
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=358056
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=357045

We have talked the couple we were buying from down and as of a month ago they were willing to let us sell for what they have a lien against...$39,000. I will be posting it on our local craigslist as well as back on here this next week.

My son will be working on getting the pictures we took this fall off our camera.

Taxes are $600+ a year. We owe for this last Dec and that is why the current mortgage holder lowered their price for us.


----------

